# Worst runt i've ever seen!



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Look at this poor girl compared to one of her brothers:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

If you think thats 'the worst runt you have ever seen' then why have you kept her on?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

"Kept her on"!!!! No way she was suffering, I culled her the day after I knew she was for sure a runt!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Then why did you put her picture in 'current litters'?? The health section may have been more appropriate.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, I guess I should have done that, i just wanted to show off how horrible it was


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thimk.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

What??


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Moved to the health section


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, Willow.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow. It's not even that she's just smaller either. She looks..odd.

I don't mean any offense by this it's entirely objective...but she looks a little downsy to me. If mice can get downs syndrome that is or some equal problem. Just out of curiosity, did you measure her proportions in relation to that brother?
The space between her shoulders in particular is throwing me off. It looks narrow. Or is that just me?

(I'm fascinated with malformations, I'm sorry if asking bothers you.<3)


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Does not bother me the slightest bit  . She did look to have narrow sholders, and her milk belly started 
looking about bursting point when i culled her, she also grew no fur when her bros, and sisters did.
I'm probably wrong, but they could have been inbred i got the parents from the same place but at different times...

QQ (Quick Question): I am stupid, are the only two mouse eye colors black and red?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
Inbreeding is perfectly fine as long as you do it right, as many/most of the users here will tell you. Someone else explain, I'm procrastinating from finishing up a paper....


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

> Someone else explain, I'm procrastinating from finishing up a paper....


 Haha, I know that all too well!
It is generally thought that as long as they are from a healthy line, then inbreeding should only produce healthy offspring 
I've never witnessed that actual birthing process of my mice - how fascinating! 
As with eye colours, there are black, pink and ruby. Ruby is a much deeper colour than pink.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes you can get 'down syndrome' of sorts in mice. They usually look much more extreme than that, though.
Here's a photo of an x-ray. The normal mouse is on the left.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

tikmio: Made you look! An old sign posted in the workplace, meant to make a person stop and think. In other words, you see the sign and you stop and THINK and ask yourself the question you asked me in your post. Hopefully the thinking comes before the doing of whatever it is that is in question.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a similar runt in a litter once. A Downs-type disorder was concluded in the end due to its peculiar upturned nose and slim head:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The x-rays also show the runt to have already developed what looks like fused joints in the skull; very interesting!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Of the mouse in the xrays, how old did it live? I see what you mean by the shoulders, its very hunched in.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

How this is interesting, thanks for the x-rays great way to show me.
Watching Frannie give birth was quite interesting, I brought her home from the mousery when i saw her
at bursting point, and i got to see it at 6 in the morning (a little late).


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

WOW! That's so interesting. My brother has autism and I volunteer for his school. I can't believe how striking the similarities are. The bones do look fused, and the snout in general looks shorter.

tikmio, Do you know if the parents carry the hairless gene? 
If she had narrow shoulders and no hair growth (in the absence of a hairless gene)
her cardiovascular system might have also been abnormal.Poor little mousling <3


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

It looks to me like the baby in this case probably had something digestive going on...it looks like it is small and malnourished with a pot belly, suggesting it was not digesting what it was ingesting. I dont' think the shoulders look particularly narrow, I just think it looks like there is no body mass around the bones.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

True, you might be on to something Stina, and to Shadowrunner, how can there be similarities, you
can't _*see*_ autism, or can you?


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

If yous pend enough time with someone who has it, you recognize little features or body movements that give it away.
I meant the similarities between some of the pictured mice and the human version of downs surprised me. I didn't know mice could be so similar.

Now that I look at it closer, It does look like a pot belly..strange.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Intresting subject, ive seen a 5 week runt not much bigger than that one - it had fur but was skinny as anything and only lasted a week longer. runts dont live a long life and i personly cant bare to watch them stuggle and slowly die of organ failer. culling right from day 3 is best.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I culled at day 7, but I think it's fine.


----------

